# nissan 2006 lineup



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

The 2006 Nissan Lineup - Charting the Changes [Aug. 16, 05]


The 2005 model year brought three significant product introductions: the all-new Pathfinder, Frontier and Xterra – each featuring a new platform, 4.0-liter V6 engine (newly designed for 2005), advanced off-road systems and roomier interiors. With every truck and SUV either all-new or completely redesigned within the past 18 months, Nissan has the newest, most advanced lineup of trucks and SUVs of any major automaker.

For the 2006 model year, Nissan continues to refine its lineup. The legendary 350Z gets an enhanced interior, revised front bumper, headlights, grille and manual transmission models increase horsepower to 300*. Also in 2006, Quest adds run-flat tires and RearView Monitor, Altima features a new Special Edition Package, Murano gets a revised exterior and Armada and Titan add available power folding, heated exterior mirrors.

Following is an overview of Nissan product highlights for the 2006 model year:

350Z Coupe and Roadster

The high performance Nissan Z®, which comes with a standard 3.5-liter DOHC V6 engine, has sold over 100,000 units since its introduction to the U.S. market in August 2002. The stylish 350Z continues the Z® heritage of design, performance and value that has remained unchallenged since the original Datsun 240Z was introduced 36 years ago as a 1970 model.

The 350Z Roadster offers sports car lovers high performance excitement and dynamic driving experience, but with an open top. Featuring a power-operated soft top with glass rear window, the Z® Roadster is designed to transform from top-up to top-down in 20 seconds. The fully automatic soft top stows compactly under a lightweight tonneau cover, completely hiding the top when down.

In 2006, the 350Z receives many exterior, interior and mechanical changes, highlighted by an increase to 300 horsepower for all 6-speed manual transmission models (350Zs with 5-speed automatic transmission remain at 287 horsepower) and a new, advanced vehicle speed sensitive steering system.

Enhancements to the 2006 350Z:
· 300 horsepower (7,000 RPM redline) standard on all manual transmission models
· Increased brake rotor size for non-Brembo® brakes
· Vehicle speed sensitive power steering, which provides more comfortable steering at low speeds and tight, controlled steering at high speeds
· Revised front bumper, headlights and grille
· Rear LED brake lights
· 18-inch cast wheels standard
· New RAYS super lightweight 5-spoke forged-alloy wheels (Track Coupe and Grand Touring Coupe)
* Wheels: front 18” x 9” – rear 19” x 10”
* Tires: front 245/40-18 – rear 265/35-19
· Standard bi-xenon headlights
· New cloth seat material
· Revised HVAC controls and meter styling
· Bose® audio system with mp3 CD capability
· New navigation system
· New Grand Touring coupe model – includes Touring Model plus Brembo® brakes, front and rear spoiler and Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC)
· New exterior colors – Silver Alloy, Magentic Black and Interlagos Fire (Ultra Yellow discontinued)

Murano

The 2006 Nissan Murano crossover sport utility vehicle combines the uncompromising functional aspects of a true SUV with the ride comfort of a sport sedan in a highly refined, well-equipped package. Murano comes standard with a 245-horsepower 3.5-liter DOHC V6 for superior acceleration and offers standard Nissan’s Xtronic™ CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission), which provides smooth, quiet, responsive acceleration while virtually eliminating shift shock and providing better gas mileage than conventional automatic transmissions.

To maintain Murano’s fresh look in 2006, Nissan adds several refinements, including two new colors.

Enhancements to the 2006 Murano:
· New wheel design and restyled front grille
· Brushed aluminum roof rail (SE)
· Chrome accent lower front bumper
· Chrome accent fog lamp rings and side sills (SL, SE)
· Brushed aluminum rear bumper protector
· LED rear combination lamps
· Enhanced driver instrumentation to improve both daytime and nighttime visibility
· 7-inch LCD color display standard on all models
· Audio system adds the ability to play mp3 CDs
· Illuminated steering wheel controls
· Added Advanced Air Bag System (AABS)
· RearView Monitor standard on SL and SE
· New Leather Package
· New interior color – Hazelnut, and new exterior colors – Sunset Red and Brilliant Silver

Quest

More than a minivan, the 2006 Nissan Quest is a completely different approach to the minivan segment with emphasis placed on performance and style, while also being among the largest vehicles in the segment. Its long wheelbase (which allows for the widest opening sliding doors in the segment), wide track and arching roofline make for a sporty exterior appearance.

The Quest interior features include available 2nd and 3rd row folding seats, a Bose® audio system (the first ever Bose® system developed for a minivan in the U.S.) with 10 speakers, a DVD Entertainment System and a dramatic SkyViewÔ glass paneled roof that creates a bright and airy feeling throughout the cabin. Quest adds several new features for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Quest include:
· New 3.5 S Special Edition trim includes the following standard features: power right hand door, power liftgate, power third row vent windows, in-dash 6-disc CD autochanger, upgraded audio speakers, rear sonar system, illuminated steering wheel audio switches and Special Edition badges
· Supplemental front side-impact air bags are available as a stand alone option for 3.5 SL or as part of the Leather and Bose® Package
· Heated seats added to SL Leather and Bose® Package
· Front row folding center tray table with cup holders standard on 3.5 SL and 3.5 SE
· Color 7-inch screen with RearView Monitor standard on 3.5 SE (available on 3.5 SL)
· Available factory installed satellite radio (XM or Sirius)
· Illuminated steering wheel audio switches (3.5 S Special Edition and above)
· Illuminated cruise control switches standard
· Available Michelin PAX “run-flat” Tire System (3.5 SL, 3.5 SE) – 125-mile flat tire range
· Available SL Special Edition Package
· New exterior color – Red Brawn

Titan King Cab and Titan Crew Cab

The 2006 Titan is in a league of its own when it comes to capability and innovation, bringing a fresh alternative in the full-size truck category. Features include a spacious cabin with best-in-class interior room (Crew Cab), class-exclusive Wide-Open™ rear doors that open 168 degrees for almost unlimited interior access (King Cab), a high-utility bed with an industry-first factory-applied spray-in bedliner, a Utili-track™ tie-down system that provides ultimate cargo hauling flexibility and an integrated, lockable bedside storage compartment.

Titan is built on the F-Alpha truck platform and features an all-aluminum 5.6-liter DOHC V8 producing 305 horsepower and best-in-class 379 lb-ft torque, standard 5-speed automatic transmission and a towing capacity of up to 9,500 pounds (when properly equipped). The 2006 Titan receives minor enhancements.

Enhancements to the 2006 Titan include:
· Tow Package now available on XE
· Mid-grade audio package adds the ability to play MP3 formatted CDs (standard on SE, optional on XE)
· Available sunroof on Crew Cab SE models
· Dual-zone automatic air conditioning standard on LE
· New power folding mirrors with heat, power adjust, auto dim and integrated turn signal standard on LE
· 6-disc audio system on LE models now include the ability to play mp3 formatted CDs
· Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC) available with locking differential
· New exterior colors – Majestic Blue and Graphite

Pathfinder

The third-generation Nissan Pathfinder is designed to offer the best balance in its segment of off-road capabilities and on-road utility. True to its roots as a powerful, authentic family adventure-enhancing sport utility vehicle (SUV), the 2006 Pathfinder continues to feature a large interior, standard three-row seating and a 4.0-liter V6 built on the F-Alpha platform based on the full-size Armada and full-size Titan pickup platforms.

Pathfinder’s performance credentials include its rugged independent double-wishbone front and rear suspension, and standard 4.0-liter engine rated at 270 horsepower and 291 lb-ft of torque. Pathfinder is available as a 4x2, or 4x4 with available advanced off-road traction systems such as Hill Start Assist (HSA) and Hill Descent Control (HDC) and offers a maximum towing capacity, when properly equipped, of 6,000 pounds. Pathfinder receives minor changes for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Pathfinder include:
· SE Comfort Package adds a 6-disc autochanger
· Desert Leather is now available on Off-Road trim
· Available leather seats on SE trim
· Available satellite radio
· New exterior color – Majestic Blue


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

Frontier King Cab and Frontier Crew Cab

The 2006 Nissan Frontier pickup has more than a passing resemblance to the Nissan Titan full-size pickup. Along with its modern, rugged styling, the Frontier shares a number of significant features with Titan, including its suspension design, innovative spray-in bedliner, Utili-track™ bed channel tie-down system and fully boxed, all-steel frame based on Titan’s F-Alpha platform.

The third generation Frontier, which is offered in both King Cab and Crew Cab body configurations, is designed to deliver exceptional levels of acceleration, handling and braking, towing capacity and off-road capability. Along with the solid foundation provided by the F-Alpha truck platform, the Frontier features a 4.0-liter DOHC V6 (newly designed for 2005) with more V6 power than any other pickup - 265 horsepower and 284 lb-ft of torque - and a choice of 2-wheel or 4-wheel drive with advanced off-road technology including (on 4x4 models) 4-Wheel Limited-Slip (ABLS). For 2006, Frontier adds several new and enhanced features.

Enhancements to the 2006 Frontier include:
· Power Package added for the King Cab XE model – includes Power windows, door locks, outside mirrors, remote keyless entry and cruise control
· Satin chrome ring accent treatment for meter gauges and chrome vent trim standard on NISMO and LE models
· New shift knob design for NISMO manual transmission models
· Standard glove box lock, lamp and damper
· New exterior colors – Red Alert, Red Brawn and Majestic Blue

Xterra

The enhancements for the all-new second generation Xterra in 2005, all in keeping with the spirit of the first, included more power, more roominess and more utility. The 2006 Xterra continues to offer excellent off-road performance, 265-horsepower 4.0-liter V6 and a rugged, fully boxed all-steel frame. Xterra’s exterior styling evokes that of the original, including a highly functional roof rack (now with covered gearbox). Inside, Xterra offers a large interior cabin, especially in 2nd row head room and leg room, and a multi-flex cargo area – including an easy clean cargo area with Utili-trackÔ channel system.

Xterra receives minor enhancements for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Xterra include:
· New entry-level X model
· Power Package becomes standard on S models
· Standard glove box lock, lamp and damper
· New interior color – Charcoal (Off-Road)
· New exterior color – Midnight Blue


Altima

Refined in 2005, Altima continues to provide an exciting alternative to the otherwise ordinary mid-size sedan segment. The 2006 Altima is powered by a choice of a 250-horsepower 3.5-liter DOHC 24-valve V6 engine with 249 lb-ft of torque or 175-horsepower 2.5-liter DOHC 4-cylinder engine with 180 lb-ft of torque. Outside, Altima features a smooth front fascia with a distinctive raised hood design, Nissan family grille, chrome accents on SL models and large 16- or 17-inch wheels.

Altima’s stylish interior comes with a list of standard amenities including power windows and locks, 3-gauge “cockpit” instrument pod with chrome accents, tilt and telescopic 3-spoke steering wheel, 6-speaker AM/FM/CD stereo and available multi-function trip computer and DVD-based Navigation system. Keeping it fresh, Altima adds four packages for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Altima include:
· Four new packages – 2.5 Special Edition Package, Premium Package, Comfort Package and Trip Package
· Available factory installed satellite radio

Altima SE-R

2005 marked the first-ever Altima SE-R model. The Altima SE-R’s standard 260-horsepower 3.5-liter V6 engine has been tuned to a higher level of performance (compared with other Altima models) and the suspension has been enhanced with performance-tuned front struts and rear shocks, stiffer front and rear springs and thicker front and rear stabilizer bars. The SE-R comes with 225/45R18 Y-speed rated tires and 18-inch forged aluminum-alloy wheels.

The SE-R’s exterior offers a number of special features, including unique front and rear fascias, compact fog lights, rear spoiler, side sill spoilers and large dual exhaust finishers. Inside, the SE-R features sport-shaped leather-appointed front seats with red or gray leather perforated inserts, dark chrome trim and a three-pod center-mounted gauge package, which is similar to that found on the legendary 350Z. Altima SE-R adds one feature for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Altima SE-R include:
· Available factory installed satellite radio

Armada

The powerful, spacious 2006 Nissan Armada proudly takes the Nissan name and reputation for innovation to a new dimension. Built for outdoor family adventures, the Armada features a rugged, full-length boxed high-strength steel frame; an independent rear suspension; and a 5.6-liter DOHC V8 engine offering one of the highest standard horsepower/torque ratings in the full-size light duty SUV class and the highest maximum towing capacity in this class at 9,100 lbs. (when properly equipped).

The Armada also offers distinctive exterior styling, class-leading (full-size, light duty SUV class) second row roominess, fold-flat 2nd and 3rd row seating, and a long list of standard and available features and equipment – including a full-length overhead console with available DVD entertainment system, exceptional interior storage, and a removable 2nd row center console (available with optional 2nd row captain's chairs). Armada receives minor enhancements for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Armada include:
· Standard automatic dual-zone air conditioning
· Standard 60/40 split fold-flat 3rd row seat
· New power folding mirrors with heat, power adjust, auto dim and integrated turn signal standard on LE
· Audio system includes the ability to play mp3 formatted CDs
· Available factory installed satellite radio
· Tow Package becomes standard on SE Off-Road
· New exterior colors – Majestic Blue and Granite

Maxima

The 2006 Nissan Maxima continues to offer an unmatched blend of performance and luxury. The sixth generation Maxima combines traditional Maxima performance with expressive sports styling and bold innovation to create a top-of-the-line sports sedan. An aggressive exterior design captures the characteristics of a performance car and a luxury sedan all in one, while a standard, segment-first SkyView™ glass-paneled roof creates an open interior environment for front and rear passengers. Maxima receives minor enhancements for 2006.

Enhancements to the 2006 Maxima include:
· Available factory installed satellite radio
· Illuminated steering wheel switches
· Available Bluetooth® Hands-Free Phone System
· Available outside mirror auto-tilt down in reverse
· Improved navigation Graphic User Interface (GUI)

Sentra / Sentra SE-R

The Nissan Sentra sedan is offered in two engine choices – a 126-horsepower DOHC 1.8-liter 4-cylinder engine (1.8 and 1.8 S) and a 165-horsepower 2.5-liter DOHC 4-cylinder engine (175-horsepower on SE-R Spec V). The Sentra’s crisp exterior is complemented nicely by its clean-cut interior. The 5-passenger Sentra continues to offer a rewarding interior environment with excellent front and rear head room and leg room combined for a total interior volume of 100.1 cubic feet (88.5 cubic feet passenger compartment/11.6 cubic feet of cargo area). For 2006, Sentra receives minor changes including new colors options.

Enhancements to the 2006 Sentra / Sentra SE-R:
· In-dash 6-disc CD changer added to Audio Fanatic Package (SE-R, SE-R Spec V)
· New exterior colors – Sapphire Blue and Sunburst (available on 1.8 S)
· Minor interior changes

# # #

* All horsepower ratings are per SAE J1349 JUN1995.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess this answers all the questions on weither or not we'll see a b16 in 06.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm gonna guess 2007 is the year..


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I wonder if the 19s on the 350z will ruin the car much like the Sport Package 19s on the M3 did to it.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

The 2001-2004 Frontier looked better to me than the new models. All that chrome on the front is kinda like a throwback to the 1998-2000 model year Frontiers. at least with the 01-04s they had a "rough and tumble" look so if you went four wheeling in the mud, you don't have to worry about washing the chrome parts!


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

C mon no pics, stats are cool and everything but can someone add some nice pics!? I also hear in 2008 Nissan will come out with there Hybrid Altima. Soon with the fucking gas prices going way up we will have no choice.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

07 is the year (released in 06) I read for the Hybrid Altima. And its going to cost around $30k,probably more, and available only in the 4cyl.


Here's the link: http://www.hybridcars.com/altima.html

Breaking ranks from most automakers, Nissan is not developing a hybrid program. Nissan Chief Executive Carlos Ghosn said, "They make a nice story, but they're not a good business story yet because the value is lower than their costs."

According to Ghosn, the introduction of a hybrid Altima in 2006 is intended to help Nissan comply with fuel economy and emissions standards in states like California, not because he expects the hybrid model to make money or to fulfill any kind of corporate environmental goals.

To produce the Altima, Nissan is buying Toyota’s hybrid technology rather than developing its own. The second largest Japanese automaker will base the hybrid offering on its best-selling Altima, giving buyers another powertrain option on its popular model rather than creating an innovative new model.

The 4-cylinder Altima Hybrid will debut in 2006 as a 2007 model vehicle. Plans for the creation of the Altima Hybrid date back to 2002, when Nissan committed to producing 100,00 hybrid vehicles over five years using Toyota's transaxle, inverter, battery and control until with an engine developed by Nissan. The company will spend over $10 million to ready its Smyrna, Tennessee plan for the hybrid Altima assembly.

Instead of focusing primarily on fuel economy and reduced emissions, Nissan will try to match the performance and acceleration of non-hybrid models. “Most hybrids focus on smaller engines with environmental benefits like emitting cleaner exhaust fumes but Nissan’s hybrid will also have the same driver performance and speed as any Altima,” said Kyle Bazemore, Nissan communications senior manager.

Jack Collins, director of product planning for Nissan, said, "This is an area of opportunity to bring new people into the Nissan franchise, as we make our lineup stronger and add hybrid offerings now in the pipeline with Altima and Maxima."

By the time the Nissan Altima hybrid is available to consumers, the list of hybrid car offerings from Toyota, Honda, and Ford will include a wide range of models and sizes. Consumers will probably have two or three midsize hybrids to compare against the Altima in terms of fuel economy, emissions, and performance.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow.. I'm kinda liking Nissan's thinking on that new Hybrid.. "as much acceleration as an Altima" ... very nice.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm waiting for the cube

Seth


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Mark said:


> 07 is the year (released in 06) I read for the Hybrid Altima. And its going to cost around $30k,probably more, and available only in the 4cyl.
> 
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.hybridcars.com/altima.html
> ...


Once again, Carlos"Le Cost Cutter" Ghosn is living up to hes reputation!


----------

